# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > آموزش: آموزش کرک برنامه ها بوسیله OllyDebugger

## debugger

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید 

این اموزش را برای اشنا شدن دوستان با نحوه کرک کردن برنامه ها با ollydbg نوشتم . 

هدف مورد نظر یک هگز ادیتور است . زیاد توضیح نمی دم بهتره با مقاله همراه شوید و ببینید که چه بلا هایی سر این برنامه میاد

البته امیدوارم اساتید بزرگ اشتباهات یک شاگرد مبتدی را ببخشند

----------


## VESA_01

خسته نباشی  :چشمک: 
010Editor Crack tutorial by ThunderPwr/ARTeam

----------


## دنیای دلفی

آموزش كركينگ ممنوع !!!

----------

